# rally



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

what are u guys thinking of this rally?
imo another short covering but most of my charts are pointing up, up till possibly 1275 on spx 500
i will wait to short this fake rally one more time.
opinions please?
tsx 60 index still on oversold area though , lotsa room to climb, not spx 500 imo


----------



## jwsmith519 (Dec 13, 2009)

newbie said:


> what are u guys thinking of this rally?
> imo another short covering but most of my charts are pointing up, up till possibly 1275 on spx 500
> i will wait to short this fake rally one more time.
> opinions please?
> tsx 60 index still on oversold area though , lotsa room to climb, not spx 500 imo


Until we see some volume with a move up, then nothing matters. Ignore the last half of December. It means nothing. Everyone is on holidays.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, this is merely managers giving their positions a little encouragement for year end results.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Cal said:


> Yeah, this is merely managers giving their positions a little encouragement for year end results.


ageed 
with both comments
window dressing working nicely.
everyone seems to forget how bad europe really is and how slow the economies will be next year


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

*2012 first day rally*

well as possibly expected by some, the rally on the first day of the year repeated itself since back in 08.
most stocks that i follow gapped one more time and as the say goes gaps get filled.
nevertheless i took a ride on oil for some coin .
the only problem i see with oil is why it went up.
if tensions with iran increase oil and gold will go higher and stocks should go lower.
stock mkts do not like tensions.
volume again , very thin.
did not cover my bearish etfs neither bought any stock to hold.


----------

